# May Need a Ride to the Meeting



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm dropping my car off at the garage for engine work Saturday morning and may not have it back for the day. Would anybody have the generosity in their heart to give me a ride along their way to the meeting if I don't have my car back in time? I have Ancistrii to bribe with.  Thanks!


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

I can pick you up if you have the glosso for me. LOL


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

You're on my way I-75 so I can definitely pick you up. No glosso ransom required


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Let's compromise. My place is more on Erik's way to Chris' than it is for Scott, so I'll catch a ride with Erik and bring Scott some Glosso. 

Erik, call me to work out the details.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

All this trouble to get to my place.. and I already sold all my tanks except for one 2 1/2 gallon, with just a female Endler from Wayne... man I feel so bad for you guys! lol


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

rwoehr said:


> Let's compromise. My place is more on Erik's way to Chris' than it is for Scott, so I'll catch a ride with Erik and bring Scott some Glosso.
> 
> Erik, call me to work out the details.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


Right on. I'll call you this afternoon around 1pm if that's ok.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Erik, I still haven't heard from you.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorry Rob. I died in a plane crash, but I'm OK now.

btw, you are going to check your oil more often, right?


----------

